#      ,

## GH2

! 
1)    .      .          6%.      ,     (  ),      (4%).      ,  ?
 " " -    ,          ,    ?   ,  ,       ,      . ,   .  " "         ?   ,  ...           (  ).    .   - , ,  .
2)          ,     :   ,     ?  (       ,      ?     ?
,     ... (  -   ,,      .)  ?

----------

,  .
     ,    ,       !
      .
   "  "  !

----------


## GH2

.

----------

